# Nach der installation 1.8GB ???

## WiredEd

Hallo zusammen! Habe jetzt gerade mein gentoo 1.4 installiert (von stage 1 an alles kompilieren lassen).

Anschliessend habe ich folgendes installiert:

- xwindows

- kde

- alsa

nun läuft alles zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit (inkl. sound, mausrad usw.)javascript:emoticon(%27%3AD%27)

aber ein blick ins /usr verzeichnis offenbart mir hier zu meinem erstaunen, dass dieses verzeichnis jetzt schon 1,5GB gross ist. alleine das portage-verzeichnis hat jetzt über 450MB.

meine frage: kann man hier was entfernen oder sonst irgendwo nicht mehr benötigte dateien löschen? führt emerge nach der installation kein make clean aus?

ich danke schon einmal im voraus für eure hilfe!

gruss

----------

## cyc

du kannst alles unter /usr/portage/distfiles löschen, das sind die quelldateien. Make clean führt portage sehr wohl durch. In /var/tmp/portage werden die quellen entpackt, und dort findest du nur noch leere verzeichnisse.

----------

## WiredEd

Habe den Inhalt aus distfiles jetzt auf eine CD gebrannt (warum geht das mit gentoo so einfach, und mit suse nicht?)

immerhin ein halbes GB mehr platz auf meiner root-partition.

tschö!

----------

